# Wood/coal burning stove owners - what fuel do you burn?



## RMCF (11 Nov 2011)

The house I bought last year had an old wood/coal burning stove in it.

Seems to be working ok so far and I generally just burn standard coal you'd buy in 40kg bags, along with turf I got this summer.

The instruction manual for it says it can burn wood (dry, hard, seasoned logs), anthracite, coke and house coal.

What do you burn in yours? What would give me the best heat to Euro value this winter?

I also read some websites were certain coals were not recommended as they burn too hot and may damage the stove and its parts. Anything I should avoid?


----------



## thedaras (11 Nov 2011)

We have two of these,and always use briquettes,we find them to give great heat,and one bale would last two/three nights.( ours doesn't heat the rads or water though )


----------



## Fiskar (11 Nov 2011)

I start off with kindling, then a shovel of coal on the well hot kindling, leave for 1 hour or more then add two peat briquettes. Open up the air controls and wait for the heat briquettes to lit fully before turning down the controls, that lasts 2 hours. then I add one large hard wood log (or 2 soft wood logs) .
thats hot enough for me.


----------



## seantheman (12 Nov 2011)

I spoke to the owner at THS stoves in Letterkenny,and he told me that, under no circumstances should Calco be used in a stove.He said that it is a residue from the petrochemical industry and burns too hot and invalidates warranties for many stove manufacturers.I've pasted below,one of these warnings,but if you google (calco warning stoves) you'll get my drift.
WARNING
TO ALL MULTIFUEL USERS
*PETROLEUM COKE*
SOME OF WHOSE BRAND NAMES ARE
*"CALCO", "PETROCOKE" OR "WONDERCO"*
MUST NOT BE BURNED IN THIS APPLIANCE
TO USE THESE FUELS WILL INVALIDATE THE
APPLIANCE GUARANTEE
*IF IN DOUBT CONTACT THE SOLID FUEL ASSOCIATION*
*TELEPHONE NUMBER 0800 600 000 *
www.solidfuel.co.uk
*THE USE OF SPARE PARTS OTHER THAN THOSE SUPPLIED*
*WILL INVALIDATE THE APPLIANCE GUARANTEE.*


----------

